# Super Smash Brothers Melee



## Icarus (Mar 18, 2010)

(Damn I feel old)
Anyway, I finally unlocked Final Destination as a playing field (holy shit what the hell was Nintendo thinking with event 51?  Thank god for Jigglypuff) which means I pretty much unlocked all the fun stuff (Mr. Game n Watch, Marth, Roy, Mewtwo, etc most of the bonus stages etc).
So now I can actually start enjoying the game 
Here's my question however; I enjoy playing the game by knocking my opponent off the stage and then having a little aerial duel (I call it a "Recovery Battle" as I haven't seen a name for it yet) as we both try to get back to the stage.  It's so fun.  I mainly use Yoshi for this as he's both my main and he has 2 meteor smashes in the air.
But then again I also wonder which characters have the best air in the game?  I know Mewtwo's -definitely- on the list just because of his jumps but I'd like to know some others.

Also, Super Smash Brothers general thread.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 18, 2010)

I like Kirby, he is pretty good, with his flying, and then he has his flying cutter, and rock smash :3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

To answer your question, it's Peach, followed by Jigglypuff. 
I don't know anything about Melee though, so take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 18, 2010)

Samus, Mr. G&W and the Mario Bros. are pretty good in midair too. 8)

Edit: As well as Pikachu and Pichu >:3


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 18, 2010)

I prefer Brawl to Melee.  In Melee, my fave char was Sheik, and in Brawl, it's depends.  When I need to go offensive, I pick Wolf.  Defensive, I pick Pit.  As for the balance, Toon Link.


----------



## mapdark (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll say like Ibbuyk.
I prefer Brawl a lot more.

Melee was simply TOO fast , half t=of the time you didn't know where you were.

I was glad they sorta went back to the original game's speed with Brawl.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 18, 2010)

I dominate as Samus in Melee.


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 18, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I dominate as Samus in Melee.


Same here, I could even kill my friends that would wave dash and shit with marth and do that cheap shit to kill you in a single combo, also peach was a fucking beast xD


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 18, 2010)

Marth is unrivaled in the air. Captain Falcon is fucking beast too but his priority is pretty low.

It's been a while since I really played Melee. I go to a lot of Brawl tournaments IRL and usually melee is alongside them so I'm still exposed to it though.

majority of melee players don't know shit about the game in depth honestly


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Marth is unrivaled in the air. Captain Falcon is fucking beast too but his priority is pretty low.
> 
> It's been a while since I really played Melee. I go to a lot of Brawl tournaments IRL and usually melee is alongside them so I'm still exposed to it though.
> 
> majority of melee players don't know shit about the game in depth honestly


I know everything about Melee, I can beat level 9 computers. 8)


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 18, 2010)

you know you can unlock Meta Knight in Melee?

you have to beat Ken 50,000 times with Pichu


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

ChillCoyotl said:


> you know you can unlock Meta Knight in Melee?
> 
> you have to beat Ken 50,000 times with Pichu


Darn I thought you had to kill Sephiroth with Yoshimitsu. ):


----------



## Garreth (Mar 18, 2010)

Peach and jigglypuff definitely. I prefer brawl over melee anyday, however.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 18, 2010)

I miss Melee's Final Destination.
It was longcat long and cool. You could have a proper _Gentleman_'s battle there.
And Big Blue stage was win, I was so happy that they brought it back.

Marth sure is smexy.


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 18, 2010)

I like both, and I'm pretty good with Yoshi, Kirby, and Samus.

Seriously. If I find myself in a multiplayer match as Yoshi, you're all getting raped unless you're pro. I don't even need to rollspam. :V


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 18, 2010)

Peach
FEAR HER ASS


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 18, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> Peach
> FEAR HER ASS


 Yea I had my friends pissed off at me for using her, they'd try to jump me cause no matter how hard they hit me, I'd just float back and kill their asses


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> I like both, and I'm pretty good with Yoshi, Kirby, and Samus.
> 
> Seriously. If I find myself in a multiplayer match as Yoshi, you're all getting raped unless you're pro. I don't even need to rollspam. :V


In Melee or Brawl?


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 18, 2010)

I never really got to play Melee, but Brawl is the game that really got me into the franchise. Gotta love Wolf, Lucario, Zelda, and Ike.



SirRob said:


> Darn I thought you had to kill Sephiroth with Yoshimitsu. ):



It's random though. You CAN get Meta Knight, but you also might get Taki or Mitsurugi. :3


----------



## Tabasco (Mar 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> In Melee or Brawl?



Brawl in particular. It's almost too easy with most of the people I play against. I shouldn't be able to place first in a four-way match using Yoshi without a hell of a fight. :I


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 18, 2010)

im garbage at smash bros...  i feel like its a part of my life that isnt fulfilled


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

BlueberriHusky said:


> Brawl in particular. It's almost too easy with most of the people I play against. I shouldn't be able to place first in a four-way match using Yoshi without a hell of a fight. :I


Brawl is super fun! You wanna play me? I like playing as Fox because he's so cute and furry!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 18, 2010)

King Dedede represent. Fuck all the hatas.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 18, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> King Dedede represent. Fuck all the hatas.



True on that. He's so fricken goofy. I don't care if I usually suck with him, he's just so FUN to play as.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 18, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> King Dedede represent. Fuck all the hatas.



He's gross. Almost as bad as Wario.
They look so rubbery and out of place compared to everyone else...


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> He's gross. Almost as bad as Wario.
> They look so rubbery and out of place compared to everyone else...


It's the serious, hardcore characters that are out of place. XD


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Mar 18, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> True on that. He's so fricken goofy. I don't care if I usually suck with him, he's just so FUN to play as.



Dedede might be a little too overpowered for his own good, but I've played some pretty good matches against characters considered "small time".



Harebelle said:


> He's gross. Almost as bad as Wario.
> They look so rubbery and out of place compared to everyone else...



I don't choose him for his looks. Hypothetically, though, if Dedede was real we'd totally be bros. 8)


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I don't choose him for his looks. Hypothetically, though, if Dedede was real we'd totally be bros. 8)


Do you play Brawl too? Do you wanna play online? I like playing online!


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 18, 2010)

Dedede and Wario are actually really good, as characters. Dedede is nowhere near overpowered though.

Meta Knight on the other hand...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> They look so rubbery and out of place compared to everyone else...


 Like the rubber robo gang??????


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Like the rubber robo gang??????


I... I think I love you...


----------



## TwilightV (Mar 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Like the rubber robo gang??????



LOL Medabots 8)

The cord for my Classic Controller was torn up by this dumb recliner! I really need to get a replacement one... D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 18, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I... I think I love you...


Much like Miss Caviare loves Mr.Tunahead?


Or like that red headed moe loves Ikki?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 18, 2010)

I should play Brawl again sometime. 

With Melee, I notice people usually worship C. Falcon's knee.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> Much like Miss Caviare loves Mr.Tunahead?
> 
> 
> Or like that red headed moe loves Ikki?


I dunno I haven't watched the show since I was like 8. ):


lupinealchemist said:


> I should play Brawl again sometime.
> 
> With Melee, I notice people usually worship C. Falcon's knee.


It's the Almighty Knee of Justice, what's not to love about it?


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 18, 2010)

Hah, a friend of mine who's a really good Captain Falcon player used to shout "Justice!" whenever he nailed someone with it.

also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52NjqqxW3xM&feature=fvw

Isai is the most amazing smash player in the world.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

Link rules


----------



## SirRob (Mar 19, 2010)

Link rules


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Link rules



>.> Why you! I outta seriously wound you with Styrofoam


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I dunno I haven't watched the show since I was like 8. ):


YT it.

Now.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> YT it.
> 
> Now.


I did. They went to a zoo and a bunch of penguins came out of animals. I got confused and a little scared so I stopped watching it. ):


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

I liked Peach, my favourite character, she could pull a sick turnip out of the ground and kill you with one hit from it O_O
Or pull a bean sword out that was more powerful than a hammer, or use Toad to counter anything O_O


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 19, 2010)

i like melee so much more than brawl ^.^
i always liked to play as roy or marth. but i liked the other characters as well! the whole game felt so smooth, it was fun no matter which character you picked! =D


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 19, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i like melee so much more than brawl ^.^
> i always liked to play as roy or marth. but i liked the other characters as well! the whole game felt so smooth, it was fun no matter which character you picked! =D


Peach and her random items owned all!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I did. They went to a zoo and a bunch of penguins came out of animals. I got confused and a little scared so I stopped watching it. ):


Oh, Lol.

That was the rubber robo gangs's doing


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 19, 2010)

Eh, Medabots was actually decent, prefered the first season though.  But at that time, Beyblade was still the best!  That or the first Pokemon seasons, hmm.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Eh, Medabots was actually decent, prefered the first season though.  But at that time, Beyblade was still the best!  That or the first Pokemon seasons, hmm.



How about... CUBIX?

_Powers beyond compare!
CUBIX 
Evil forces better beware!_

Not anime,  but I liked it... [/lame]


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How about... CUBIX?
> 
> _Powers beyond compare!_
> _CUBIX _
> ...


 
Never heard of it


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 19, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Eh, Medabots was actually decent, prefered the first season though. But at that time, Beyblade was still the best!


What?

Are you telling me that Beyblade, A light core gay shota animu is better than a animu about kids using robots that can shoot real bullets/lasers/missiles etc.?


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 19, 2010)

oh boy the best game in the world (i really hate brawl compared to melee because of the dramatic slowdown in pace, no real comboes, tripping, lack of tech skill, ect.) i play falcon, marth, ganon, doc, and mewtwo in melee so im pissed they took 2 of my favorite characters out of the game completely nerfed 2 of them (falcon ganon) to hell and made the last one no fun to play (marth)

it truely is the better game if you havent experienced the amazingness that is melee @ its prime

http://www.smashboards.com/

this site is a goldmine of info is u havent seen it yet its partially how i got to where i am today as falcon (i will kick yo ass as falcon


----------



## SirRob (Mar 19, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> How about... CUBIX?
> 
> _Powers beyond compare!
> CUBIX
> ...


I used to watch that show!

I used to watch _everything_ when I was little. It... it wasn't very memorable...


yummynbeefy said:


> it truely is the better game if you havent experienced the amazingness that is melee @ its prime


Lol.


----------



## Garreth (Mar 19, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> it truely is the better game if you havent experienced the amazingness that is melee @ its prime



Isn't that when the game is turned off?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Mar 19, 2010)

Perverted Impact said:


> What?
> 
> Are you telling me that Beyblade, A light core gay shota animu is better than a animu about kids using robots that can shoot real bullets/lasers/missiles etc.?


 

Yep!


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 19, 2010)

Garreth said:


> Isn't that when the game is turned off?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4lgzjUU6Yk&feature=related

you obviously havent SEEN melee @ its prime its so amazing 

compare this to brawl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fbmu8fGcWaw

which looks more fun?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuck! I can't use my Wii because I have no batteries. Never leave good batteries in a Wiimote, they will suck them dry even when turned off.


----------



## Willow (Mar 19, 2010)

I liked playing as Link just for the simple fact is Link is and will always remain one of my top favorite Nintendo characters


----------



## WolfieTeen (Mar 20, 2010)

I miss playing Melee.... I'll have to get a gamecube or wii again some time soon


----------



## Garreth (Mar 20, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4lgzjUU6Yk&feature=related
> 
> you obviously havent SEEN melee @ its prime its so amazing
> 
> ...



Brawl obviously.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 20, 2010)

funny thing about those videos, yummy:

Mew2King is a Brawl player now. Even he thinks it's more fun.

also, way to pick the lamest Brawl match in the history of Brawl (versus one of the most exciting melee matches) just to make your point, that's totally not biased

EDIT: on second thought, that Brawl match is fucking hilarious, it's way more fun to watch. So way to disprove your point even.

dubbleedit: now this is a good game of brawl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrAY-qxDt7o


----------



## yummynbeefy (Mar 20, 2010)

really well i remember talking to m2k @ winterfest and i asked him if he actually liked brawl and he said i quote

"brawl is one of the lamest games ive ever played if i didnt make so much money from it i wouldnt play it at all"

and yes im extremely biased towards melee but have u ever played a match like the brawl match i posted where u were the one getting camped and there really wasnt a whole lot u could do about it?

also there are no combos in brawl, no wavedashing, no mewtwo there you go.

and also heres another reason y melee>Xinfinity/brawl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4ZmuDHo2Bs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcVkxA1gVvU

youll never see that shit in bralw


----------

